# CDK salta anche Verona. Messias recuperato.



## admin (10 Ottobre 2022)

Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, CDK a causa del riferimento muscolare salterà anche Verona Milan. Messias invece sta bene e sarà convocato per domani.

*Tutte le dichiarazioni di Pioli QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...pioli-tomori-dichiarazioni-10-ottobre.121280/


----------



## Solo (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, CDK a causa del riferimento muscolare salterà anche Verona Milan. Messias invece sta bene e sarà convocato per domani.


Insomma due cattive notizie.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, CDK a causa del riferimento muscolare salterà anche Verona Milan. Messias invece sta bene e sarà convocato per domani.
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Pioli QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...pioli-tomori-dichiarazioni-10-ottobre.121280/



Messias recupero in tempi record.
Vedi che vuol dire avere gente abituata a lavorare da Expert e UniEuro.
Lì, dopo due settimane di malattia, o stringi i denti e torni a scendere le lavatrici, o sei fuori


----------



## Swaitak (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, CDK a causa del riferimento muscolare salterà anche Verona Milan. Messias invece sta bene e sarà convocato per domani.
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Pioli QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...pioli-tomori-dichiarazioni-10-ottobre.121280/


Sarebbe stato anomalo un CDK subito decisivo e mai infortunato 
Messias può restare da Euronics ancora un pò, abbiamo il nuovo modulo da provare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato anomalo un CDK subito decisivo e mai infortunato
> Messias può restare da Euronics ancora un pò, abbiamo il nuovo modulo da provare



Figurati, ora che è rientrato anche cessomessias si ritorna al 4-2-3-1 con messias largo a destra e krunic trequartista


----------



## marktom87 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Meglio che riposa un po’ deka soprattutto per nn bruciarlo


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Ottobre 2022)

E vabbè lasciamolo riposare, magari ripeschiamo Adli
Il fastidio grosso è che il Verona proprio adesso cambia l'allenatore


----------



## Djici (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Figurati, ora che è rientrato anche cessomessias si ritorna al 4-2-3-1 con messias largo a destra e krunic trequartista


Con Messias e Krunic puoi schierare una squadra con le stesse caratteristiche di quella con Pobega trequartista incursore e Diaz/CDK sulla destra.
Non cambia nulla a livello tattico.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Messias recupero in tempi record.
> Vedi che vuol dire avere gente abituata a lavorare da Expert e UniEuro.
> Lì, dopo due settimane di malattia, o stringi i denti e torni a scendere le lavatrici, o sei fuori


Ahaha sto malissimoooo


----------



## Raryof (10 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Messias recupero in tempi record.
> Vedi che vuol dire avere gente abituata a lavorare da Expert e UniEuro.
> Lì, dopo due settimane di malattia, o stringi i denti e torni a scendere le lavatrici, o sei fuori


Anche fare consegne riserva sempre grossi pericoli..


----------



## enigmistic02 (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, CDK a causa del riferimento muscolare salterà anche Verona Milan. Messias invece sta bene e sarà convocato per domani.
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Pioli QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...pioli-tomori-dichiarazioni-10-ottobre.121280/


Io provo estrema simpatia per Messias e la sua storia, quel che gli viene detto anche qui è abbastanza crudele e stupido.

Per altro anche lui nel modulo visto con la Juve ci starebbe benissimo, è sempre stato più attaccante che centrocampista, avvicinarsi alla porta e avere maggiore libertà di giostrare tra fascia destra, trequarti centrale e area gli permetterebbe di essere più incisivo in attacco.

Ottimo averlo recuperato in ogni caso.


----------



## unbreakable (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, CDK a causa del riferimento muscolare salterà anche Verona Milan. Messias invece sta bene e sarà convocato per domani.
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Pioli QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...pioli-tomori-dichiarazioni-10-ottobre.121280/


Con la leggenda di anfield e l eroe del calderon il chelsea si starà mettendo paura


----------



## Maximo (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, CDK a causa del riferimento muscolare salterà anche Verona Milan. Messias invece sta bene e sarà convocato per domani.
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Pioli QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...pioli-tomori-dichiarazioni-10-ottobre.121280/


Si sa mai che in una partita riusciamo a vedere Adlì


----------



## LukeLike (10 Ottobre 2022)

Mi sa di infortunio "politico"...


----------



## danjr (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, CDK a causa del riferimento muscolare salterà anche Verona Milan. Messias invece sta bene e sarà convocato per domani.
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Pioli QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...pioli-tomori-dichiarazioni-10-ottobre.121280/


Attualmente sono più felice per il recupero di messias che triste per cdk


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Ottobre 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Mi sa di infortunio "politico"...



Io non credo mai a queste cose, ma sto giro faccio un eccezione. Per me lo stanno proteggendo per farlo crocifiggere dai media. 

Scelta che non condivido, se hai bisogno di questa protezione, probabilmente a livello mentale non sei ancora pronto per il Milan


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Attualmente sono più felice per il recupero di messias che triste per cdk


Il vero problema è che sono due titolari e nessuno dei due è indispensabile.


----------



## danjr (10 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il vero problema è che sono due titolari e nessuno dei due è indispensabile.


Vero, però al momento risulta più utile messias perché a destra non c’è nessuno. Con messias al suo posto metterei Pobega alla kessie con il Chelsea e con il Verona proverei finalmente Adli


----------



## cris (10 Ottobre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E vabbè lasciamolo riposare, magari ripeschiamo Adli
> Il fastidio grosso è che il Verona proprio adesso cambia l'allenatore


Ma sto Adli che gli ha fatto a Pioli? Boh


----------



## Zenos (10 Ottobre 2022)

Tanti sto CdK non è che facesse tutta sta differenza


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Ottobre 2022)

comunque oramai è una legge scritta. Quando qualcuno sta rientrando, qualcuno si rompe.


----------



## Djici (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque oramai è una legge scritta. Quando qualcuno sta rientrando, qualcuno si rompe.


Galliani c'è l'aveva detto per il mercato il suo famoso "se non esce nessuno, non entra nessuno"

Per l'infermeria invece "non esce nessuno se non entra qualcuno"


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, CDK a causa del riferimento muscolare salterà anche Verona Milan. Messias invece sta bene e sarà convocato per domani.
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Pioli QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...pioli-tomori-dichiarazioni-10-ottobre.121280/


Povero Adli.. con cdk indisponibile poteva avere una chance di giocare a Verona ma col recupero di messias la chance non la ha più


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Insomma due cattive notizie.


o 2 buone?

occhio al fattorino perchè se giochiamo a 3 diventa il suo habitat naturale l'ala destra e potrebbe uscirne qualcosa di buono.


----------

